# How comw all the english mods are getting the boot from rollit up ?



## crazy-mental (Mar 17, 2008)

I know it has nothing to do with me, but i just had to ask???
.
I know ngt and skunk have been barred from the site, over seed issues.

I thought this site promoted seeds,with banners ect.. last year?, then didnt, then everyone became a ellite member to help out,because the site wasnt making any money from seed sponsers, but now rollitup is selling seeds again, so it seems"attitude seeds".

So is rollitup"as a site" allowed to promote seeds again"Attitude seeds", it used to be "Nivarna seeds". but then it wasnt , now its Attitude seeds, .
are rollitup allowed to promote seeds again?.

As well isnt it better to have some english mods, i know you american guys dont care, and us people from the ul ect live in a diff time zone, but isnt it better for the newbys, to have a mod OR PEOPLE TO HELP from England to help out .
Were to but English Seeds,and help with Lights, Fittings, Grow Closets ect???
We arnt going to get out seeds/lights ect from america, when we can get them from England.

Just asking, is this just becoming a cali site, with just cali mods?.
If so just say and ill find an english site.
BTW im just asking and not getting at anyone, i just want to know.

or is this site here for making money, and not just helping each other the best we can.
is it all about banners? ect...
im confused.

is there even, any English mods now?.
1st Non Green Thunb.
2nd Skunkhybred.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 17, 2008)

No Views Then?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

selling seeds ON roliitup is against the rules. it is nothing like a banner ad. a banner ad takes you to a DIFFERENT site where seeds are sold. rollitup as a site does not sell seeds. maybe the cali guys are the only ones who get it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> No Views Then?.



it's been an hour and it's only 6am.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sure the site has intentions of making money. I can only assume that it would be some sort of investment at least if at all to break even. Is someone going to retire off of 1 site, highly unlikely with millions of them out there.

As far as mods making a site a "cali" site or an "english" site, I would hope as a community that "us" as a whole aren't limited by that because the mods are from a particular area.

If it's a question of not having help, FDD is here all the time. I'm pretty sure he doesn't sleep.


----------



## burbsking (Mar 17, 2008)

lets just all grow in peace and help eachother in our quest to right an injustice against our mother earth

i dont know about you but im going to go burn one down to that!


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 17, 2008)

whats wrong with cali?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

everything in this world is motivated by money


don't forget
California Home of the World's Best Weed according to HighTimes=)


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

> everything in this world is motivated by money


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2008)

Its All About Cali


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah the seed ads are the price we pay for the service people. Suck it up,this is the real world,bills must be paid. Sponsers pay for the site and don't want members in competition for business.I don't see this as an anti UK pro CA thing at all but just business.Peace out.


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

Besides,,,,, the which is better east or west coast thread has already been started......................................................................................


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry,,,,, this one is just to get me to 800,,,,,,,,, Im done................


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

apasunee said:


> Besides,,,,, the which is better east or west coast thread has already been started......................................................................................


Hey it's all good,east coast, west coast,Canada,USA,UK,NL,there all fine and they all have good weed. These days with the resources out there, why would location make a difference? We all use the same seedbanks,lights,etc.so why quibble??


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

> same seedbanks


no.....some of us don't use seed banks or are making our own...as for east vs west...it gets decided every year....peace az


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

east coast west coast died with bigg e and tupac I thought... West Coast is better=)


----------



## david6767 (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's been an hour and it's only 6am.


well basically you have made his fucking point - no one up in cali now? then we need UK mods who are up in a different time zone. 

How can a Cali mod help me buy equipment in the UK - you can't - simple as.

next you'll be meeting up for a Cali mod jostle once a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

david6767 said:


> well basically you have made his fucking point - no one up in cali now? then we need UK mods who are up in a different time zone.
> 
> How can a Cali mod help me buy equipment in the UK - you can't - simple as.
> 
> next you'll be meeting up for a Cali mod jostle once a week.


we already do.


why in the hell would a mod be helping you buy a light?


first you must all understand what mods do. we moderate the site. so yes, a mod on the other side of the globe would be good to cover 24 hours. we are here to move and maintain threads. people always seem to think mods are personal servants. we aren't. doing the work behind the scene is hard enough, then we get people who think we are here to hold there hands. i help as much as i can. i think my post count as a mod speaks for itself. instead of calling "conspiracy" why not start a real thread addressing the issue and asking if something can be done to get another mod? bashing the current ones just seems wrong.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll agree with faded here...mods arnt grow geuro's..they know about the site an how it works...they may have grow knowldge they may not....its up to us as members to hlp each other..insted of relying on"mods" to awnser simple questins why not publiclly post them..an if theres anyone who can help they will get at you..uk..east west..north .south..china...india...mars...420..peace az


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why not start a real thread addressing the issue and asking if something can be done to get another mod? bashing the current ones just seems wrong.


*Word.........*


----------



## david6767 (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bashing the current ones just seems wrong.


the words pot , kettle and black spring to mind.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

david6767 said:


> the words pot , kettle and black spring to mind.



care to elaborate.  did i bash a mod?


----------



## david6767 (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry, a uk expression.

Its not as if you haven't given the mods grief when your've felt like it. quite the opposite infact.


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 17, 2008)

this is the worst thread I have read since I've been on rollitup. Like others have said ask fellow UK or euro MEMBERS for help if you need it. If you find that threads thats are not being edited or deleted that need to be then ask for another mod. status on a web site does not dictate how much knowledge a person has in a subject. Think of mods as a ref in a sports game and not some one who is here to answer all your questions. Thats what the rest of the community is here for.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the mods=) and as far as I know they like me=)

Smoking some of that FDD hash right now=) LOL


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

QUICK QUESTION.. Why the Heck did you post this thread in here?Wrong forum.... Arghhhh newbies=)


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 17, 2008)

You guys get up WAY to early


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey FDD,,,, ever feel like your in that movie with all the villagers coming up the road with torches,,,,,,hahahahahahalmao...........


fdd2blk said:


> care to elaborate.  did i bash a mod?


----------



## trapper (Mar 17, 2008)

east coast west coast thing has been settled,well let me tell you while you guys been fighten to see whos the best,and then comeing together on a common cause iraqs oil,we in canada have been just finding ways to keep you smokers happy,because nothing gets done while your fighten so we took it upon ourselves to keep the dope growin and developing new strains,maybe a lil love for canada would be nice once in a while.im kiddin we aint growin no weed in canada.it,s all the americans and the brits,go get them DEA and M7.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

i did get on garden knowm the other day. i will now take this time to publicly apologize and state i was out of line. i am sorry my friend. next time i'll keep it to pm's. 

i love you


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

Feelin the love...................................................................


----------



## david6767 (Mar 17, 2008)

think you lot ought to smoke some produce - you're far too tightly wound in the morning. 

or go back to bed.


----------



## trapper (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i did get on garden knowm the other day. i will now take this time to publicly apologize and state i was out of line. i am sorry my friend. next time i'll keep it to pm's.
> 
> i love you


you were on garden knowm,you know your wife reads this.and you said you were leaveing her for me.you didnt say anything about GK.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

trapper said:


> you were on garden knowm,you know your wife reads this.and you said you were leaveing her for me.you didnt say anything about GK.



oh, what a tangled web we weave.........


yes, i do wake up high strung. i need a new mattress.......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56632-sleep-number-mattress.html


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

plugging sleep number beds now,,, oooohhhhhh the humanity.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

apasunee said:


> plugging sleep number beds now,,, oooohhhhhh the humanity.........



it's actually a thread i started a few days ago. i'm looking at buying one.


----------



## apasunee (Mar 17, 2008)

We were also lookin into sleep #s,,,, Just gotta put in some overtime first...


----------



## trapper (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's actually a thread i started a few days ago. i'm looking at buying one.


a women i met a while back told me if i could become a better grower,that i should look into getting the queen size,is she saying she likes me and wants to be my girlfriend,and does she only like me for the weed and moose meat.maybe she doesnt like me at all and just thought that the bigger bed would be better for me and my back.im confused,ive been a single parent to long,now i cant see the sighns.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

if shes hot who cares fuck her!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

or even just decent=)


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well nice hijack of the thread guys Anyways I will say this, the reason the mods were let go because they set up a seed shop within rollitup. I have posted many times on this if you want you can search in the support forum and make requests forum for my long winded explanation, Skunk was left on probation and then he decided to really take it a step to far. BTW I am not from Cali  If I can find a realiable person from the UK that does not want to turn this into a business I will gladly do it. You can sell everything from drywall to lights JUST NOT SEEDS. This is not an open invitation to pm or modship  I am not the only one who makes the descision. This is how it goes

1) Me or the other mods feel that they are overburdened
2) Recomendations are made for new mod
3) The group as a whole votes on that person
4) Trial of the mod
5) Full status

Yes we voted on you caligrown  does it make you feel special


----------

